# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Imágenes de un ironman

## perdiguera

Este fin de semana he estado en Niza viendo un ironman, como ya lo dije en un hilo sobre un triatlón en un embalse.
Os voy a ir poniendo imágenes de lo que es un ironman, literalmente hombre de hierro.
Se trata de nadar 3.800 metros en aguas libres, seguido de 180 km de recorrido en bicicleta con un desnivel acumulado de unos 1.900 metros, algunos puertos tenían rampas de hasta el 7% en unos 8 Km. para terminar con una maratón, es decir 42.195 metros todo ello seguido en un mismo día. Bueno pues hay quien lo hace en unas 9 horitas de nada, aunque otros tardan más de 16 horas y llegan con el control cerrado.
Empezamos con la preparación y la natación.
El día de antes ya has llevado a la zona de salida, a veces no se sale del mismo sitio para las distintas pruebas, tu equipo de traje de neopreno, bicicleta y equipo de maratón y los has dejados en las perchas correspondientes a tu número de inscripción. Allí te dan, en los casos de ironman más preparados, un chip que te pones en un tobillo, en este caso el de la izquierda, para controlarte en cada uno de los pasos que se cronometran, además de todo tipo de parafernalias que están a la venta y otras, las menos, que te regalan? (has pagado 500  de inscripción).
Al día siguiente se trata de levantarte sobre las 4 de la madrugada, para comer abundantemente, sin grasas. Te vas a la zona de salida de la natación y ves cómo aquello es un hervidero de gente nerviosa, que se mueve incesantemente intentando entrar en calor, hacía 21º a las 5:30 de la mañana, antes de ponerse el neopreno. Se sale a las 6:30 horas y cada 5 minutos por grupos.
Os dejo las imágenes que se comentan por sí solas; solamente hacer unos comentarios: entre tanta gente siempre hay alguien tranquilo y algunos compiten por el premio, son los 20 o 25 que salen antes que los demás que están para participar y no para competir. Evidentemente dentro de estos también hay categorías y por eso los carteles del tiempo esperado; salen en función de lo que cada uno es capaz de hacer, primero los más rápidos y luego los más lentos.
Lo dicho os dejo las imágenes, que ya llevo casi mil palabras.  










Preparados



Los que van a por el premio. (20.000)



Los de mejor tiempo entre los que no pelean por el triunfo.



Siguientes oleadas

----------


## perdiguera

Vamos con la segunda parte: bicicleta y maratón.

Una vez alcanzados los 3.800 metros nadando te cambias el neopreno y te pones el coulotte para montar en bici y hacer una etapa de vuelta ciclista profesional.
Como la etapa no se puede hacer en un circuito cerrado, léase velódromo, pues te llevan por carreteras de baja intensidad de tráfico y te hacen subir y bajar puertecillos y puertos como Dios manda, hasta que llegas a la zona donde has de empezar la maratón. Por este motivo, y como no era miembro de la organización, lo único que he recogido es una imagen de la llegada de algunos ciclistas cerca de la meta. Una cosa a remarcar: no se permite chupar rueda, el castigo es la descalificación, ni tampoco ir en grupo, has de dejar un mínimo de 7 metros entre tu y el que va delante de tí, para avanzarlo has de apartarte unos 2 metros de él y por su izquierda avanzarlo más de 7 metros y luego volver a tu derecha.
Bueno aquí van las fotos























En Niza el circuito de maratón se hizo por el Paseo de los Ingleses, paseo junto a la playa, al que hubo que dar 4 vueltas, para mí eso rayaba en el sadismo, hacer pasar a la gente cuatro veces por el mismo punto es desolador para el participante.
Al final los participantes están agotados, con ganas de acabar y muchos de ellos van caminando los últimos 10 o 15 km pues no pueden más, aunque al final, junto a la meta en los 200 o 300 metros finales les surge el orgullo a la mayoría y entran corriendo y muchos llorando.
Aunque más lloran los que llegan con el control cerrado, que no son pocos, a los que les van avisando con controles parciales para evitarles el disgusto, pero ninguno se retira, solamente los que han sufrido algún contratiempo en forma de lesión, agotamiento total, pérdida de consciencia o descalificación.

Como podéis ver había mucha animación y bastantes seguidores españoles.

Espero que os haya resultado interesante

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias por las fotos perdiguera. ¿Te has animado a participar en la edición del año que viene o no te han convencido?  :Big Grin: 

Un ironman de éstos me gustaría ver por aquí en pleno verano:

- Fase de natación en Alange, entrando al agua desde el pueblo y saliendo de ella por la antigua carretera sumergida.
- Fase de ciclismo: 180 km dando un rodeo por la provincia de Badajoz, saliendo desde el embalse de Alange, pasando por Villafranca de los Barros, Los Santos de Maimona, Zafra, Jerez de los Caballeros, Barcarrota, Almendral, Nogales, Fuente del Maestre y llegada en Villafranca de los Barros.
- Fase de carrera: maratón de 42 km desde Villafranca de los Barros, pasando por Almendralejo, Torremejía y llegada el Mérida tras cruzar todo el puente romano.

Todo eso, en pleno junio o julio a 40º. Eso sí que sería un verdadero ironman, bueno, mejor dicho, sería un titaniumman  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

En Niza no hizo 40º pero se llegaron a los 38º sobre las 4 de la tarde (equivalentes a las 5:30 por Extremadura) y una humedad, piensa que estaban junto al mar, que sudabas de nada más andar; no sé a ciencia cierta cuanta había pero te aseguro que mucha, mucha.

No me he animado ni convencido, simplemente he sido mero espectador obligado por las circunstancias y espero que no se reproduzcan pues desde las 4:00 hasta las 23:30 que volvía a casa son muchas horas pateando ciudad, mejor dicho paseo marítimo.

----------


## REEGE

Precioso el reportaje, guapisimo el hijo de Ironman y nieto del great grandfather!!
Espero que os hayais divertido en esa dura competición.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso es un Iroman y tener un par bien grandes  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Me sorprende, que una persona, pueda aguantar tal recorrido.

----------


## perdiguera

Algunos, pocos, no lo aguantan y realmente es triste verlos, desmanejados, absortos, con la vista perdida, en fin que dan lástima.
Supongo que la motivación personal es mejorar su marca.
La verdad es que he quedado un poco impactado del tema.
Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me sorprende, que una persona, pueda aguantar tal recorrido.


Más que aguantar el recorrido en sí, que de por sí es durísimo, lo realmente importante es el tiempo que emplees en hacerlo. No es lo mismo hacerlo en 8 horas que en 17...

----------


## Luján

Yo lo haría, en 5 o 6 días, pero lo acabaría haciendo.  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, por no abrir otro nuevo hilo, aprovecho el hilo abierto por perdiguera sobre el ironman de Niza para mostrar un vídeo que acabo de ver.

A ésto es a lo que yo llamo un verdadero Ironman. Eso sí que es coraje y ganas de vivir...

----------

